# Anyone needing to pee MORE around 14-16 weeks?



## AliGirl

I had read somewhere that the need to pee so much should ease up in the second tri as your uterus starts to rise away from the bladder. Well, the last week or so, I seem to need to pee much more! Has anyone else found this? I don't know if this is normal, or if I should worry that I have a bladder infection or something??


----------



## AliGirl

No? Must be just me then!!


----------



## Diana5241

lol, I just always have to pee! I don't think it ever really slowed down for me...


----------



## Clara cluck

Me too! I think mine is because I had terrible nausea up til about 14 weeks but now I can drink again I'm properly hydrated and racing to the loo every few minutes ad a consequence!!


----------



## brittanymc

Mine seemed to pick up to around 14 weeks.I have to go all the time and I dont have any infection,I think I use the bathroom during the night like 5 times! During the day its endless!lol


----------



## teenpregnant

Me too! Mine started more from about 14 weeks and now I always seem to have to go and when I do its urgenthahaha!


----------



## Laughing Girl

Me! I counted 5 times in half an hour yesterday. I'm virtually setting up camp in our loo.


----------



## Ittybittyx

I'm 19 weeks and I feel like it's gotten even worse since 14-16 weeks. I could wake up every two hours in the night with one of those loooooonng first morning pees.


----------



## NC_Sarah

Yes! I feel like I'm always running to the bathroom and feel like I'm going to explode only to have a little come out. It must be starting to get crowded in there


----------



## RedheadBabies

I remember a significant increase in peeing at 15 weeks. Like every half hour! It let up around 20 weeks I think? Now I don't even get up to pee most nights. :)


----------



## AliGirl

Thanks ladies. That has really reassured me. I was nearly calling the doctor this afternoon because I was so convinced there was something wrong! Sounds like it's quite normal though. Xx


----------



## jenniferttc1

I still have to pee quite a bit, but its not so bad as it was. Now when im working out, I feel like i have a full bladder about to explode even though I just went to the bathroom.


----------



## Sassychic

I definitely have to pee more. During the night only around 4x if I'm lucky.


----------



## Rukky

i was getting worried too,cos i pee more now,especially at night and am 16wks.


----------



## Mari30me

Oh yes, the last few weeks I have had to pee so much more. I get up 3-4x in the middle of the night to pee!! I know it will only get worse:( When I hit my 3rd tri, I usually pee every hour of the night and all day.:(


----------



## pooch

i think that's when it increased for me and i'm still going strong at 20 weeks! oh, the joy


----------



## Victoriaaa

mee!! im constantly going to the toilet at work. I was sick in the first tri with hyperemesis so now im drinking again it seems manic.


----------



## BabyRuby11

Me to. I am trying to drink loads of fluid as iv been getting bad headaches but the peeing is driving me crazy :-( x


----------



## magicteapot

I get it at night mostly, last night I got up about 10 times to pee! My poor OH! LOL!


----------



## nlz2468

yep me too since my bfp at 4 weeks i seemed to get up more in the night only once or twice but since 14+ weeks i'm getting up 3-5 times throughout the night so it defo makes me pee more as the weeks progress x


----------



## MrsSB

I just turned 14 week and just a few days before I have been finding myself go more. Feel like I need a wee every two minutes


----------



## no drama mama

Oh my gosh, yes! In the last 4 or 5 days all I've been doing is peeing. I'm about to get some Depends.


----------



## megangrohl

I'm 15 wks tmrw and I feel that every week that passes I have to pee more. Oh well


----------



## Sew_Sweet

It has slowed down for me - I can usually make it through the night these days. A couple of weeks ago I was getting up at least twice a night.


----------



## Clara cluck

Hmmm I'm a twice a night girl now! That used to mean something so much more fun... ;)

x


----------



## April2012

I used the bathroom about 5 times last night...and i didn't even drink anything! WTF?


----------



## Maidenet

Mines eased up loads xxxx I wee more at night during the day is normal.


----------



## Nrs2772

Mine seemed to pick up around 14 weeks and I don't know if it will slow.


----------



## fatponies

Im 13+1 and ive noticed in the past day or so im going a hell of a lot more!


----------

